# État de l'art en Échographie <US: State of the art



## ام وائل الأثرية (26 سبتمبر 2009)

Les grandes tendances

À l'heure où les concepteurs imaginent déjà la machine du futur, fusion probable de modalités telles que le scanner, le TEP ou même l'IRM, l'échographie continue son chemin et clame doucement son indépendance et ses qualités : explorations rapides, non invasives, pour tout dire, de terrain.

L'échographe du futur se veut à la fois ergonomique et puissant, petit et évolutif, non invasif mais orienté malgré tout vers les applications prometteuses des produits de contraste ou l'accompagnement de l'endoscopie. Comme toujours, c'est un monde de compromis qui attend l'utilisateur ; un monde de progrès aussi où l'enthousiasme des constructeurs dépasse l'enjeu commercial.

Le RSNA 2001 affirme les tendances déjà montrées en 2000 et propose quelques concepts émergents

* la poursuite de fusions de sociétés et l'évolutivité des matériels, que ce soit sur de nouvelles plate-formes ou sur celles déjà proposées les années précédentes ; l'ensemble tire les prix du marché vers le haut ;
* l'intégration de l'imagerie échographique au sein des réseaux d'images malgré ses spécificités (images dynamiques, couleurs…) grâce à des plate-formes fonctionnant sous environnement WINDOWS ;
 * la recherche pour rendre l'examen échographique le moins opérateur-dépendant possible ;
 * pas d'avancées spectaculaires (sondes matricielles par exemple) concernant les technologies d'acquisitions volumiques (3D et 4D) ;
 * un marché potentiel d'échographes portables, déjà présentés en 2000, et qui continue à émerger.

Le concept d'évolutivité semble devenir un leitmotiv. L'augmentation exponentielle de la puissance de calcul informatique conduira à installer périodiquement de nouvelles puces et mémoires sans changement de châssis. Ceci facilitera le déploiement de nombreux logiciels et algorithmes, parfois déjà disponibles par « simple » transfert technologique à partir d'autres modalités (IRM par exemple). En effet, ces logiciels demeurent encore aujourd'hui trop exigeants en termes de ressources matérielles et logicielles.

Le marché de l'échographie doit répondre à certains critères de prix et d'encombrement. La concrétisation de cette tendance devrait se solder par le maintien des produits dans le temps avec des possibilités d'évolution logicielle. Les acheteurs noteront que compacité et évolutivité font rarement bon ménage. Un parallèle avec le monde PC pourrait bien servir de repère.

Et justement, le PC ou plutôt « l'esprit PC » s'installe tranquillement aux commandes et devient même le standard. Les systèmes d'exploitation MICROSOFT se retrouvent chez la plupart des fournisseurs. PHILIPS, adepte de systèmes plus industriels, en afficherait même une certaine singularité. Ce choix du tout WINDOWS (LOGIQ 7 et LOGIQ 9 de GE, NEMIO et APLIO de TOSHIBA, ANTARES de SIEMENS, [email protected] ALPHA de HITACHI et bien d'autres) signe la volonté de faciliter intégration et connectivité avec les réseaux informatiques actuels.

En rejoignant le clan des « standards », les industriels bénéficient des périphériques du monde PC, gain déjà fort substantiel. Mais la stratégie sous-jacente se montre tout aussi subtile.

Les systèmes WINDOWS n'ont plus rien à envier au légendaire UNIX. Stabilité, bug, rapidité et autres querelles si souvent entretenues sont désormais voués à disparaître. L'architecture et l'assemblage se simplifient et permettent d'effectuer de bonnes réductions de coût de production, sur la partie machine. Les fournisseurs concentrent désormais leurs efforts et leur valeur ajoutée sur le niveau applicatif et sur les sondes.

Enfin, familiariser les utilisateurs avec un système bien connu, c'est capitaliser la formation dans le temps pour les logiciels à venir, les nouvelles fonctionnalités et les manipulations délicates (3D et produits de contraste).

L'année 2001 se veut également révélatrice sur le terrain de la 3D. La majorité des constructeurs disposent de sondes « 1D ». L'acquisition volumique est obtenue soit par balayage mécanique soit par balayage électronique. Aujourd'hui, la meilleure acquisition volumique temps réel (4D) se fait toujours à l'aide d'une sonde mécanique.

Quant aux sondes matricielles (sondes « 2D »), elles posent de réelles difficultés technologiques surtout pour obtenir la 3D temps réel. Avec 2 600 éléments par exemple (matrice 51², elles nécessiteraient quelque 7 800 canaux de traitement pour donner accès à une 4D acceptable. Pour le moment, l'acquisition volumique ne permet pas de conserver le caractère dynamique et interactif de l'échographie. L'analyse quantitative de la masse énorme d'information sera résolue en fonction des progrès sur le plan de la connectique et du logiciel.

L'intérêt de la 3D « à tout prix » fait l'objet d'interrogations et son coût freine sans doute sa diffusion. L'anatomie « en mouvement » représente pourtant la quête ultime, pas forcément et immédiatement sur le plan clinique d'ailleurs mais au moins sur le plan industriel vis-à-vis des autres modalités. Certains fournisseurs déploient d'énormes budgets en recherche et développement. Le retour sur investissement s'établira alors sur le principe de ventes massives et/ou de prix élevés ; les fusions de sociétés sont de bons moyens d'y parvenir. D'autres préfèrent observer la bataille que de jeunes entreprises se livrent actuellement sur le secteur de la 3D, quitte à les « coacher » un peu ; les meilleures seront rachetées.

Il existe 2 modes d'utilisation de la 3D : le premier consiste à utiliser la 3D pour de la présentation surfacique, pour l'obstétrique par exemple. Le second demande à pouvoir « rentrer » dans le volume acquis selon différents plans (comme le MPR des scanographes). Les principales applications se situeraient en cardio-vasculaire, radiologie (oncologie), suivi de biopsie, etc.

Le marché des échographes portables est quant à lui prêt à une diffusion massive. Après le SONOHEART, dédié à la cardiologie présenté en 2000, la société SONOSITE propose le SONOSITE 180 davantage dédié à la radiologie. Il a strictement le même design que son prédécesseur en étant aussi performant. La société TERASON (déjà citée en 2000) se positionne de façon encore plus radicale quant à la portabilité. Elle commercialise des sondes échographiques dont le câble est muni d'un boîtier contenant le formateur de faisceaux et qui se connectent à un micro-ordinateur (portable ou non). Les logiciels d'échographie sont fournis sur un CD-Rom.

Bien que les industriels soient prêts depuis 2 ans, le marché des portables semble encore incertain. Leur utilisation dans les services d'urgences et les SMUR pourrait se justifier. Le débrouillage en clinique (obstétrique, cardiologie, vasculaire superficiel,…) reste une pratique à valider. Des problèmes de maintenance et de protection contre le vol devront aussi être résolus. Enfin, la diffusion de ce type de machine en médecine de ville soulève la question de la prise en charge des actes d'échographie.

Enfin, la société ADVANCED DIAGNOSTICS réinvente l'imagerie ultrasonore holographique (technologie DEI : Diffractive Energy Imaging) et commercialise le système AVERA, agréé par la FDA en novembre 2000. Elle souligne que cette technologie est particulièrement appropriée à l'imagerie des tissus de seins denses et que cette technique est jugée par les patientes « moins douloureuse que les mammographies ». D'autres applications possibles seraient l'imagerie des muscles et des articulations.
Haut de page - Plan de l'article

État du marche

L'échographie représente aujourd'hui 12 % des examens radiologiques, soit une faible part comparée aux examens radiologiques conventionnels. D'un autre côté, l'échographie détient de 20 à 25 % des parts de marché de l'imagerie ce qui correspond parfois, non sans étonner, à la valeur prise par les échographes sur le parc d'imagerie installé dans les établissements de santé.

Le potentiel de croissance semble important en Amérique du Nord (10 %) ainsi qu'en Europe de l'Est, et dans toute la zone Asie/Pacifique.

En Europe, la progression s'infléchit par rapport aux années précédentes et diminuera probablement de 6 à 4 %. L'échographie est considérée comme un outil majeur du diagnostic final et elle est largement diffusée. Il faut s'attendre à un taux de croissance plus faible, émergeant d'un marché consacré au renouvellement et à la spécialisation, et malgré des prix de marché en augmentation.

Le regroupement des sociétés acquises par PHILIPS (ATL et AGILENT) et SIEMENS (ACUSON) est maintenant effectif. GE, HITACHI, PHILIPS, SIEMENS et TOSHIBA représentent la majorité du marché des ultrasons (comme de l'imagerie). Si PHILIPS peut dire qu'il est maintenant en seconde position « juste derrière GE » sur le marché de l'imagerie, c'est grâce au rachat d'ATL. En effet, ATL et ACUSON détenaient une part significative du marché de l'échographie. Il faut rappeler que GE avait déjà acquis en 1998 la société VINGMED, spécialisée en échocardiographie, et en 2001, la société KRETZ dont le savoir-faire est reconnu en échographie 3D.

On notera avec intérêt que les gammes de matériels restent parfois redondantes, de peur probablement de déstabiliser la clientèle (achat, SAV). Le marché de la cardiologie, mal représenté au RSNA, fait toujours l'objet d'une activité et d'une gamme spécifique.

Un lissage des gammes, voire une réduction du nombre des marques est à prévoir dans les années à venir. Outre le chevauchement des modèles, les fusions amorcent souvent un phénomène de standardisation ; or standard et créativité n'ont jamais fait bon ménage. Les grands fournisseurs pourraient bien synthétiser et normaliser les technologies au risque de dégrader considérablement le bouillonnement d'idées présent sur des marchés plus diffus.

Le malaise français sur les aspects médico-légaux de spécialités telles que la gynéco-obstétrique ne transparaît par directement à Chicago. Il existe déjà une possibilité d'accréditation pour les échographistes. Mais d'autres initiatives méritent d'être citées notamment une collaboration internationale pour la mise en place d'une base de données de plusieurs milliers d'anomalies foetales (International Registry of Foetal Anomalies — IRONFAN) consultables par Internet. La consultation est accessible à partir ou près de l'échographe.

Au-delà de cette gigantesque encyclopédie, des conseils en termes de « timing » et programmation des examens pourraient aussi voir le jour. L'objectif est de démontrer qu'une anomalie prévisible devrait automatiquement influencer la date de l'examen afin de favoriser son dépistage. Par exemple, certaines anomalies sont visibles uniquement la 12 e semaine et pas après ; donc l'examen doit se faire la 12 e semaine. Les professionnels jugeront l'intérêt et les possibilités d'application !

Quoiqu'il en soit, la question posée en France ne se situe pas directement sur les obligations de moyens. La suspension de l'arrêt PERRUCHE donne une première bouffée d'air frais aux praticiens français, mais l'épisode a marqué les esprits. Il ne fait aucun doute que la réflexion est amenée à se poursuivre.
Haut de page - Plan de l'article

Tendances technologiques

La volonté de proposer des solutions technologiques moins opérateur-dépendant demeure encore le maître mot en échographie. Certains paramètres physiques seront toujours immuables : longueur d'ondes, vitesse du son, comportement des signaux à travers les tissus et faiblesse de l'oeil humain à discerner les contrastes.

Le champ d'action et de progression reste encore large. Avec une convergence des avancées technologiques. Elles concernent soit la partie émission/réception du signal (codage de phase et/ou d'amplitude, gain intelligent, travail sur les sondes, tirs multi directionnels, etc.), soit le traitement des données acquises, leur communication et leur diffusion.

Le codage de pulse

L'émission d'un signal primaire engendre la formation d'échos qui, en retour, forment l'image. Pour cette raison, la séquence de réception des signaux joue un rôle essentiel. Elle apparaît même comme le cycle le plus important, parfois au détriment du signal d'émission. Aujourd'hui, le pulse émis est classiquement dit « large bande », c'est à dire constitué d'une demi-oscillation la plus étroite possible dans le temps.

De nouvelles techniques de codage des signaux tendent à prouver à la fois l'importance des signaux d'émission et l'intérêt de leur conférer des aspects particuliers. Il s'agit de donner une sorte d'identifiant à chaque signal émis et ainsi de le situer dans le temps et dans l'espace. Les améliorations obtenues en termes de qualité « image » sont remarquables notamment sur les sondes linéaires. Le codage de pulse augmente la sensibilité (le rapport signal/bruit) sans affecter la résolution. Le travail en profondeur devient accessible à des fréquences élevées.

Chez GE tout signal émis est constitué d'un train d'ondes dont le nombre change à chaque émission. Cette technique, dite de « 4 e génération » souligne avant tout que GE possédait déjà un savoir-faire dans le domaine.

La solution développée par SIEMENS-ACUSON (Coherent Pulse Formation) consiste à coder le signal en fréquence. Le train d'ondes émis possède plusieurs oscillations dont la fréquence augmente alors que l'amplitude diminue. SIEMENS-ACUSON parle de « chirp » (sifflement d'oiseaux en français).

Le codage de pulse fait étrangement penser aux séquences IRM. Verra-t-on apparaître une panoplie de séquences de codage selon les protocoles et la nature des examens ?

B-Flow et dynamic flow

La mesure de vitesse des flux s'effectue soit dans une base fréquentielle (technique Doppler) soit dans une base temporelle. C'est justement une partie du principe du B-Flow (GE) et du Dynamic Flow (TOSHIBA). Mais la technique n'a rien de nouveau puisqu'il s'agit de variantes du CVI (Color Velocity Imaging) développé par PHILIPS au début des années 1990. Elle consiste à émettre des signaux particuliers et de procéder à leur auto corrélation (2 à 2) dans le temps.

B-Flow et Dynamic Flow autorisent la visualisation de flux et mouvements lents ou rapides, sans repliement de spectre (aliasing) dans un mode équivalent au mode B. Tous les mouvements sont observables. La résolution n'est pas non plus affectée puisque la fréquence n'intervient pas directement dans la mesure. Enfin, la cadence des tirs est relativement soutenue car l'information élémentaire est obtenue à partir de 2 signaux.

Les produits de contraste ultrasonores (PCUS)

Le but initial des PCUS était l'amélioration du signal en échographie Doppler couleur et intéressait tout particulièrement les cardiologues. Aujourd'hui, l'objectif des études en cours (sur la stabilité des PCUS et sur les matériels d'échographie) est l'imagerie de perfusion en temps réel des tumeurs. Ils améliorent l'examen par modification de l'intensité normale du signal ; pour l'instant par augmentation du signal. On dénombre différents types de produits de contraste selon leur distribution exclusive ou non dans un organe ou tissu (spécificité d'organes) et le temps durant lequel cette spécificité se prolonge (spécificité plus ou moins prolongée). La possibilité d'obtenir une image utile repose sur une concentration sélective du produit de contraste sur l'organe cible et sa rétention par les tissus hypoéchogènes (tumoraux, par exemple).

En imagerie, l'utilisation de PCUS met en jeu des caractéristiques spécifiques d'émission des ultrasons. Puissance acoustique, fréquence de réception et nombre d'impulsions sont autant de paramètres qui conditionnent le comportement physique des micro bulles (vibration, destruction, etc.) et donc la réponse ultrasonore de retour. La méthode d'analyse se base essentiellement sur le travail en imagerie harmonique en distinguant deux stratégies

* La première technique, que l'on pourrait qualifier d'imagerie harmonique « mono-impulsionnelle » simple consiste à utiliser un signal d'index mécanique élevé pour obtenir un signal harmonique important. Elle a pour défaut de détruire les bulles. C'est pourquoi on peut employer une émission continue ou intermittente d'ultrasons pour les études de perfusion (mode « Contrast Tune Imaging » de ESAOTE, mode « Flash Echo » de TOSHIBA). La destruction localisée des bulles sous l'action du faisceau d'ultrasons est une technique prometteuse qui devrait permettre de délivrer des médicaments uniquement sur des cibles bien localisées.
* La seconde technique, l'« imagerie harmonique de soustraction », consiste à mettre en évidence un signal harmonique plus faible par soustraction du signal à propagation linéaire soit à partir d'émissions mono impulsionnelles (« Coherent Imaging Single Pusle Cancellation » par SIEMENS-ACUSON), soit à partir d'inversion des phases (PHILIPS et SIEMENS). L'intensité de l'onde émise ne provoque pas la destruction des bulles du produit de contraste. TOSHIBA possède également un mode nommé « Real Time Flash Echo Imaging » de soustraction des images avant et après destruction des micro bulles.

Alors que les techniques d'imagerie sont déjà disponibles depuis quelques années, les produits de contraste, annoncés depuis 10 ans bientôt, connaissent un développement très lent. Les constructeurs d'échographes soulignent d'ailleurs cette contradiction entre la rapidité des évolutions technologiques et les lenteurs de mise à disposition de produits de contraste, notamment dues aux procédures lourdes d'obtention d'autorisation de mise sur le marché. Il s'agit de trouver des produits spécifiques, bon émetteur et qui répondent à des critères de sécurité pour le patient. Pour ce qui est de leur diffusion, le remboursement d'un médicament utilisé en séance d'échographie doit être fixé et accepté

La synchronisation du passage des PCUS reste également moins évidente que sur d'autres modalités comme le scanner ou l'IRM. L'auto détection semble quasi impossible du fait des mouvements organe/patient/opérateur. Enfin la maîtrise des différents éléments image/sonde/réglage/injection réclame une certaine habitude, voire une expertise et un calme à toute épreuve.

L'imagerie ultrasonore holographique (technologie DEI : Diffractive Energy Imaging)

La formation d'une image en temps réel passe par deux étapes, acoustique puis optique. L'image optique est recueillie par une caméra CCD et visualisée sur un moniteur.

Sur le principe, un faisceau ultrasonore cohérent traverse l'objet à examiner. La transmission acoustique est améliorée par l'eau dans laquelle il est immergé. Une image plane est donnée par la récupération sur un capteur spécifique de microsources ultrasonores qui oscillent sur la même fréquence mais avec un déphasage et des amplitudes différentes. Ces microsources sont visualisées grâce à une source de lumière cohérente : un laser. Le déplacement du plan focal dans l'objet et des lentilles à un pas défini fourniront une succession d'images planes. Une reconstruction informatique donnera le volume.
Haut de page - Plan de l'article

​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*Offre industrielle*

Offre industrielle​ 
GE

 GE présente le LOGIQ 7 et le LOGIQ 9 ; le premier est un appareil modulable capable de répondre à l'ensemble des spécialités tandis que le second sera livré toutes options à l'attention de toutes les spécialités sauf la cardiologie.

 Ces nouveautés posent les piliers d'un environnement repensé dit « TRUSCAN ». Les nouvelles machines se veulent conviviales, ergonomiques et intuitives. Pour cela, mobilité des commandes et système d'exploitation WINDOWS ont été conjugués. Toujours dans ce sens, GE appuie un discours orienté « évolution logicielle ».

 GE parie également sur la possibilité d'un retraitement total en différé d'une séquence échographique à partir d'un stockage en données brutes. Sur le plan pratique, les données sont mises en mémoire (boucle jusqu'à 23 secondes, 5 000 images enregistrables) ou envoyées sur une console de post-traitement nommée LOGIQWORKS (équivalent de RADWORKS). Outre la retouche d'images pour trouver le bon réglage, le stockage et la mise à disposition des données brutes peuvent s'avérer utiles pour la comparaison des images au cours du même examen ou en différé. Une des nouvelles fonctions annoncées facilitera la comparaison des examens d'un même patient dans le temps permettant de suivre une pathologie. Mais le traitement et la lecture en temps différé des images échographiques semblent des concepts spécifiquement américains, du moins pour le moment. Les opérateurs auront-ils le temps de s'investir dans de telles pratiques ?

 GE intègre la 4 e génération de codage de pulses. Installée sur les LOGIQ 7 et 9, elle permettrait un travail à 18 cm avec une sonde 8 MHz.

 Quant à la 3D et la 4D, GE avoue les difficultés rencontrées sur les sondes matricielles. Les rachats des sociétés KRETZ (août 2001) et ECHOTEC (avril 2001) signifient malgré tout une tentative de positionnement de GE. KRETZ jouit non seulement d'une compétence technologique respectée en 4D, mais aussi d'une très bonne crédibilité auprès des cliniciens. GE, peu enclin aux changements de noms par le passé, devrait laisser aux firmes spécialisées dans le 3D une certaine indépendance. Ainsi, ECHOTECH devrait conserver son siège à MUNICH (Allemagne) et le nom KRETZ devrait persister.

 Les LOGIQ 700, 500 et 400 restent au catalogue.

 Philips

 Le stand PHILIPS abrite cette année les gammes ATL et AGILENT. Ces noms pourraient être voués à disparaître si le marché ne plébiscitait pas autant son attachement à ces mêmes marques. PHILIPS représente aujourd'hui la plus grosse entreprise en échographie.

 En nouveauté, PHILIPS dévoile, avec le même enthousiasme que le SonoCT en 2000, le procédé XRES (eXtrême RESolution). Disponible uniquement sur la plate-forme HDI 5 000 SonoCT pour l'instant (décision purement commerciale selon PHILIPS), XRES est une technique de visualisation issue de l'IRM. Elle atténue le bruit, améliore les contours, tente de faire ressortir l'information utile et aide finalement l'oeil humain à mieux percevoir les détails. Au départ, il s'agit d'une technique basée sur l'analyse de l'image. XRES recherche des relations entre des groupes de pixels et harmonise leur valeur.

 Avec cette nouvelle fonctionnalité, PHILIPS se positionne clairement sur le secteur du logiciel post-acquisition de données. C'est un premier pas vers les techniques de traitement parallèle des données et logiciels associés que le monde de l'échographie risque de découvrir pour les images 2D et encore bien plus pour la 3D.

 PHILIPS récupère l'OPTIGO, échocardiographe portable de la gamme AGILENT et l'IMAGE-POINT, échographe dédié à la radiologie datant de 1995.

 Hitachi

 HITACHI maintient un certain dynamisme en proposant une nouvelle plate-forme, le [email protected] ALPHA, une évolution du [email protected] sorti en 2000. Il offre des performances d'un échographe de très haut de gamme dit « 512 canaux », large bande passante avec conditionnement de la séquence d'émission, de type codage de pulse. Il intègre aussi l'harmonique avec un procédé dit « inversion de pulse ». Sa compacité est remarquable. L'utilisateur devra s'affranchir de tout a priori pour ne pas associer taille et puissance.

 Les systèmes HITACHI fonctionnent sous WINDOWS NT depuis quelques années. Les liaisons et communications sont simples et des requêtes SQL externes permettent d'attaquer la base de données images intégrée à la machine. Même si le marché français n'est pas directement concerné, HITACHI dispose également d'un serveur pour le post-traitement des images.

 On note en « Work In Progress » une sonde matricielle pour le 3D, de 20 par 60 mm intégrant 8 090 éléments. La gestion des signaux se fera par association et chevauchement annulaire des séries de cristaux sélectionnées pour chaque émission. Le traitement est simple et avantageux en terme de focalisation.

 HITAHI est associé aux sociétés FUJINON et PENTAX pour fournir une plate-forme dédiée à l'échoendoscopie. FUJINON propose une gamme complète de minisondes d'échoendoscopie (sondes mécaniques avec un moteur d'entraînement externe qui s'introduisent dans le canal opérateur d'un endoscope) et PENTAX propose toujours les sondes d'échoendoscopie conventionnelles et maintenant une sonde d'échoendoscopie électronique d'imagerie sectorielle tri-fréquence avec doppler couleur et avec un canal opérateur permettant les ponctions.

 L'échoendoscopie s'est largement diffusée au Japon et en France tout particulièrement et l'utilisation de minisondes d'échoendoscopie commence à se développer mais reste réservée à des sites expérimentés.

 Aloka

 En termes de nouveauté, ALOKA présente le PROSOUND 4000 (256 canaux) qui vient compléter la base de la gamme des PROSOUND 5000 et 5500. Il s'agit d'un échographe couleur offrant à la fois de bonnes performances pour un prix raisonnable. ALOKA mise donc sur le rapport qualité/prix. Le PROSOUND 4000 possède sa propre gamme de sondes. Elles sont constituées de 196 éléments et dites « Très Haute Densité ». L'appellation ne révèle pas une technologie futuriste. Par rapport aux sondes à 196 éléments avec technique hémisphérique pour diminuer les lobes latéraux des 5 000 et 5 500, les sondes du 4 000 disposent de cristaux de forme différente et participent surtout au compromis recherché en termes de prix.

 ALOKA, comme HITACHI, dispose depuis 2000 d'une plate-forme complète d'échoendoscopie commercialisée par OLYMPUS.

 D'une manière générale, ALOKA fournirait un certain nombre de sondes à d'autres fournisseurs du marché.

 Medison

 Avec la perte de la commercialisation (sauf sur l'Asie) du VOLUSON 730 suite au rachat de KRETZ par GEMS, MEDISON ne dispose plus d'appareil haut de gamme. En temps que fournisseur de nombreuses pièces chez KRETZ, MEDISON travaille malgré tout sur un projet haut de gamme qui devrait voir le jour au 2 e semestre 2002. Le prototype nommé pour le moment THE ressemble fortement au VOLUSON 730.

 MEDISON avait dévoilé le SA 9900 au RSNA 2000, imposante machine de 256 canaux, fonctionnant sous WINDOWS 2000, et déjà précurseur des rondeurs à la mode. Elle sort en 2001 le très compact SA 8000 de 256 canaux. L'air de famille avec les autres échographes issus de l'ancien rapprochement KRETZ-MEDISON est frappant. D'ailleurs 3 ports de sondes sont disponibles : 2 pour les sondes MEDISON et 1 pour les sondes KRETZ.

 Au chapitre des évolutions, le SA 6000 version 2 reçoit des capacités de stockages supplémentaires pour répondre aussi bien au marché de la gynéco-obstétrique qu'à celui de la radiologie.

 MEDISON peut également se positionner sur le marché des portables avec le MYSONO 201, déjà présenté en 2000.

 Siemens

 SIEMENS, qui a racheté ACUSON, propose un choix multiple d'échographes notamment dans le secteur du haut de gamme. À ce niveau, on retrouve l'ELEGRA et le SEQUOIA ainsi qu'une nouvelle plate-forme, l'ANTARES dont l'objectif est de se positionner entre ses 2 « aînés ».

 Érgonomie et compacité sont au rendez-vous : une grande enquête par questionnaire auprès d'échographistes a démontré que l'ergonomie était un critère de décision important lors d'une acquisition. La société SIEMENS a donc conçu l'ANTARES de façon à favoriser productivité et confort pour l'opérateur.

 SIEMENS prétend également fusionner les expertises des 2 sociétés sur cette seule machine. Côté logiciel, l'ANTARES dispose de l'environnement SYNGO dit « Easy to use ». Déjà déployé sur d'autres modalités de la marque, SYNGO apporte l'argument choc « Know One Know All » puisque les opérateurs bénéficient d'un environnement identique à la console d'un scanner, d'un échographe ou d'un IRM.

 Chez SIEMENS-ACUSON, le SEQUOIA prend la place de leader. Les innovations sur cette plate-forme sont multiples et le constructeur ne ménage pas ses efforts pour livrer toutes les informations techniques nécessaires pour comprendre leurs fonctionnements. Aujourd'hui, la révision 6 du SEQUOIA propose le TEQ (Tissue EQualization) ; c'est une sorte de gain intelligent qui différencie les structures (liquides, graisse, tissus, membranes) et propose une courbe de gain automatique. Le travail sur le codage de pulse et l'utilisation des phases et amplitudes des signaux font l'objet d'innovations et de communications intenses.

 Toshiba

 Avec 2 plates-formes supplémentaires à son catalogue, TOSHIBA n'est pas non plus en reste de nouveautés. Issus d'un même processus de développement, le NEMIO et l'APLIO tirent la gamme TOSHIBA vers le haut.

 L'APLIO est une plate-forme très haut de gamme. Elle représente désormais le « fer de lance » TOSHIBA et concentre tout le savoir-faire technologique du constructeur. Les données brutes sont disponibles et leur utilisation se situerait plutôt en activité de recherche. De nouvelles sondes à base « cristal » (Single Cristal Technology) devraient aussi voir le jour. Cette évolution est à suivre avec attention puisqu'elle préfigure des choix technologiques intéressants dans un cadre de compromis entre sensibilité, bande passante, coefficient de couplage et artefacts.

 Côté NEMIO, il s'agit d'une machine haut de gamme compacte et modulaire. L'objectif est de répondre aux différentes disciplines avec 4 configurations adaptables sans pour autant pénaliser les performances. Les options confèrent au NEMIO la possibilité de répondre à quasiment toutes les demandes tant sur le plan de la visualisation (3D, panoramique, etc.) qu'au niveau de l'exploitation du dossier patient et de la communication des données. Les sondes 24, en provenance du POWERVISION, rendent le NEMIO prêt à la diffusion.

 B-K medical — analogic

 La société Danoise, rachetée par ANALOGIC depuis déjà 5 ans, continue son positionnement en salle d'opération.

 Sur la base du 2102 HAWK XDI (déjà cité en 2000), le fournisseur renforce son attention pour faciliter la connexion rapide aux moniteurs présents dans les salles d'opération. Les images sont superposables et apparaissent par défaut sous forme d'icônes ; l'opérateur les agrandit ou non. Afin de respecter l'environnement, la plate-forme possède évidemment un système de commandes conforme au milieu stérile.

 En aboutissement, B-K MEDICAL souhaite transformer l'image échographique en élément aussi indispensable et aussi disponible que les fluides médicaux au bloc opératoire. Par exemple, chaque bras chirurgical pourrait être équipé d'un connecteur de sondes.

 Enfin, en tant que fournisseur de composants pour l'imagerie, ANALOGIC, présente l'AN2300. Cette machine s'adresse aux fournisseurs d'échographes puisqu'il s'agit d'une base PC sans implémentation de logiciels spécialisés. Avec cette plate-forme moyenne gamme, ANALOGIC permet à certains fournisseurs de mettre à disposition du marché une solution sans avoir à partir de zéro sur le plan de la conception.

 Esaote

 Cette année, ESAOTE lance le CARIS PLUS. À mi-chemin entre le portable et le mobile, le CARIS PLUS sous forme portable ressemble à une petite valise qu'il est possible d'insérer dans un module mobile. Sous cette configuration, l'opérateur dispose alors d'un vrai moniteur, d'une centrale d'impression et de l'ensemble des accessoires d'un échographe « normal ». L'ensemble reprend le savoir-faire de ESAOTE, c'est-à-dire modernité et convivialité. Il faut noter que ESAOTE a migré depuis plusieurs années vers une architecture PC. Les résultats en termes d'ergonomie et de qualité des écrans sont toujours étonnants.

 ESAOTE, en collaboration avec BRACCO dont le produit de contraste Sonovue ® (micobulles de sulfure-hexafluoride (SF6) encapsulées dans une enveloppe de sulfolipide) n'a pas d'AMM en France, continue ses recherches sur l'imagerie de contraste. La firme introduit le Contrast Tune Imaging (CnTI). Cette fonction logicielle gère les signaux afin d'augmenter la durée de vie des produits de contraste et donc faciliter la procédure.

 L'évolution du TECHNOS en version 512 canaux n'a pas été présentée sur le salon. La qualité des TECHNOS actuels laisse pourtant présager une très bonne surprise qu'il faut donc remettre à plus tard.
 Haut de page - Plan de l'article
​Conclusion​
 Le monde de l'échographie se tourne désormais vers des architectures simples et conviviales de type PC. La communication et l'archivage deviennent des caractéristiques propres et non plus des problèmes au profit de grosses progressions logicielles. Toutes les données recueillies bénéficient à la fois pour le diagnostic mais aussi comme matière d'amélioration des algorithmes. Le monde de l'informatique apportera quant à lui des solutions en électronique pour les calculs et la mémoire.

 Sur le plan de la 3D ou des produits de contraste, les évolutions sont plus délicates. La focalisation des constructeurs et des opérateurs se situe bien dans cette direction, mais la constante de temps risque d'être un peu plus longue. L'examen d'échographie se doit de rester pratique et rapide.​


----------



## abdomhadi (6 أكتوبر 2010)

goooooooooood


----------

